# Mahler used in Fright Night II!



## GrosseFugue (Nov 30, 2011)

I got a real kick out of this -- Mahler's "Resurrection" symphony used in a movie about vampires! Hey, you know the director's gotta be a Mahler-lover.  Here's the clip from YouTube; it starts at 1:50 into it.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

How in-contextual.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Well that is a good way to bring classical music to the masses.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Halloween III (1982), Tommy Lee Wallace's high point, also first direction. The beginning of the end.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Good for Mahler, but when your music is used in Die Hard (Bach, Brandenburg Concerto) you can truly consider yourself as a bad ***.


----------



## GrosseFugue (Nov 30, 2011)

Chrythes said:


> Good for Mahler, but when your music is used in Die Hard (Bach, Brandenburg Concerto) you can truly consider yourself as a bad ***.


LOL! :lol:

I only remember Beethoven's 9th in Die Hard. There was Bach too? What scene was that? (I'm all curious now)


----------

